# Is it time to call?



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 6, 2009)

I joined AGR on November 10th, 2008, its going on 4 months since joining and I have yet to recieve anyting thing from AGR in terms of the membership "packet" and the membership card. I know it was hinted at that they may start mailing more cards out in Febuary, so how long should I hold out on that? Should I call them and ask?

I know having the card isn't a major deal or anything, it would just be nice to have, and I feel I've waited long enough. So I figured I would gather you guys thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## diesteldorf (Feb 6, 2009)

I would wait a couple more weeks and wouldn't start to be concerned until it is reported that others have already received their new 2009 cards and you still haven't. AGR was just put under a new management company recently and I am betting that contributed to your current situation.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 6, 2009)

when do you get your card. after your ticket has been lifted or before


----------



## RRrich (Feb 6, 2009)

I joined AGR and received NOTHING - but I also applied for an Amtrak/AGR Master Card that has my AGR number on it.

When I reached Select I eventually did get a Select card which I discarded as I don't like too many cards in my wallet. I did keep the baggage tags


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 6, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> when do you get your card. after your ticket has been lifted or before



My points have posted for the trips i have taken since joining its just more a matter of getting the card.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 6, 2009)

i haven't taken any trips sense joining AGR. i booked 2 trips though for the gathering. so i don't get my card till after the conducter lifts the ticket and points are posted.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 6, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> i haven't taken any trips sense joining AGR. i booked 2 trips though for the gathering. so i don't get my card till after the conducter lifts the ticket and points are posted.


Your points were posted? OK, you're good.

Only thing the card is good for is getting into the "Special Sessions" at the AU Gathering - but if you know the secret handshake, that will do. FOS


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 6, 2009)

no no points posted just the e-statment bonus of 250 points. no rail points yet as the trip is in october. and sense i won't get the card till next year i'll just sit out the special sessions and go back to the hotel during that time.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 6, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> when do you get your card. after your ticket has been lifted or before


Normally one gets one's card within one to two months after joining up, and without regard to whether one has traveled or not. One doesn't even need to have a reservation to travel to get the card.

That said, in LTR's case, since it was the end of the year (and possibly coupled with diestledorf's info), it's not uncommon for AGR to just wait until they mail out all the new cards for the program's new year to also mail out the cards for new members.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 6, 2009)

RRrich said:


> When I reached Select I eventually did get a Select card which I discarded as I don't like too many cards in my wallet. I did keep the baggage tags


I hope that you wrote down the special phone numbers at least, before you threw away the card. Those phone numbers give you priority handling when calling either AGR or Amtrak.

Also, as an FYI, should you make Select Plus anytime soon, don't throw out that card, as it gets you into Club Acela and Metropolitan Lounges anytime you like, even if you're not actually riding Amtrak.

Many's the time I've taken a ride on the LIRR or NJT and used the CA in NYP.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 6, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> no no points posted just the e-statment bonus of 250 points. no rail points yet as the trip is in october. and sense i won't get the card till next year i'll just sit out the special sessions and go back to the hotel during that time.


Rick was kidding. There are no activities that any member here on AU is excluded from at the gathering; even if you do or don't have an AGR card. We might ask people if they are insane for not joining AGR, if we found out that someone wasn't a member, but again no one is excluded from any activities.

Beside, I'm betting that you'll have your card long before the gathering anyhow. In fact, if you don't have your card by the second week of March, I highly recommend calling AGR to find out where it is.

Same goes for you too LTR.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 6, 2009)

The "regular" AGR card really doesn't mean anything. As long as you know your AGR number, you put your AGR number on your reservation and the points post to your AGR account, that's all that matters. (I don't even know where my card is.) And if you have the AGR MasterCard, your AGR number is printed on the bottom of the card anyway!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 6, 2009)

AlanB said:


> In fact, if you don't have your card by the second week of March, I highly recommend calling AGR to find out where it is. Same goes for you too LTR.


Okay sounds good. I'll wait until then before I call and ask where it is.

Thanks


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 6, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> The "regular" AGR card really doesn't mean anything. As long as you know your AGR number, you put your AGR number on your reservation and the points post to your AGR account, that's all that matters. (I don't even know where my card is.) And if you have the AGR MasterCard, your AGR number is printed on the bottom of the card anyway!


While I know the card doesn't really hold any special value, for me at 16 one feature I would like to use it for is at quick trak machines. Since my folks don't see me needing to get a Credit Card all of my tickets are put on there CC so if I had my AGR card I could use that to pull up reservations under my number and print out the tickets that.

and yes if I could get a card it would be the AGR card for sure  how could I turn down 5,000 points with first purchase?


----------



## soitgoes (Feb 6, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Also, as an FYI, should you make Select Plus anytime soon, don't throw out that card, as it gets you into Club Acela and Metropolitan Lounges anytime you like, even if you're not actually riding Amtrak.


And Continental's President's Clubs.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Feb 6, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> While I know the card doesn't really hold any special value, for me at 16 one feature I would like to use it for is at quick trak machines. Since my folks don't see me needing to get a Credit Card all of my tickets are put on there CC so if I had my AGR card I could use that to pull up reservations under my number and print out the tickets that.


I thought you could use the barcode on the reservation printout, too.

(The last time I actually used a Quik-Trak machine was in 2007, which I think was before they read barcodes.)


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 6, 2009)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > While I know the card doesn't really hold any special value, for me at 16 one feature I would like to use it for is at quick trak machines. Since my folks don't see me needing to get a Credit Card all of my tickets are put on there CC so if I had my AGR card I could use that to pull up reservations under my number and print out the tickets that.
> ...



Yeah, that method works. Its just a matter of insuring I have the print outs on me. While my AGR card would go in my wallet which I wont travel with out for obvious reasons :lol: . So, if I had my card on me it would be easier.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 7, 2009)

I always take a business card with the reservation number (PNR) written on the back. At QuikTrak you can simply enter the PNR and pull up the reservation even if you don't have a credit card, AGR card, or the bar code print-out. Regardless of having an AGR or credit card, it is still good to have the PNR just in case.

I make-up a 3x5 pocket-sized schedule for my trips from Excel. Next time I'm going to copy the bar code from the confirmation and print it on the reverse side of my pocket schedule and just scan that. It should work.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 7, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> I make-up a 3x5 pocket-sized schedule for my trips from Excel. Next time I'm going to copy the bar code from the confirmation and print it on the reverse side of my pocket schedule and just scan that. It should work.


Thats a good idea. I usually always have reservation number since its written under the barcode and thats currently what I use to pick up the tickets. Currently I save all the reservation numbers (all 3 of em :lol: ) in text edit (think notepad just on a mac) and then copy those into the review reservation box then print the print outs either the day before I'm leaving, or when I just ride to New York early just to pick up the tickets and come back  .


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I just wanted to say that I got my welcome packet today   so hopefully everyone waiting for select/select plus gets their stuff soon


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 11, 2009)

didn't get mine yet. i've been a AGR member sense october.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 11, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> didn't get mine yet. i've been a AGR member sense october.


I was in the same boat you are lol. My guess you'll get yours tomorrow or friday, they were mailed from the east coast so it may take longer for yours to reach where your at.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 13, 2009)

nothing today either. grrrrr you got yours so whats the hold up.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 13, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> nothing today either. grrrrr you got yours so whats the hold up.



They like me better :lol: :lol: sorry lol. Just poking fun at you, but no that would be a questio Alan could answer not me. IIRC your just waiting for your welcome package not a select/select plus card right? I'd imagine they all went out in the same mailing...


----------



## AlanB (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't panic yet KissAlive, it's still early and they've got a lot of cards to make and mail. I haven't seen my new Select Plus card yet either, so I'm certain that they're still working on it.


----------



## ExtonFlyer (Feb 13, 2009)

AlanB said:


> I wouldn't panic yet KissAlive, it's still early and they've got a lot of cards to make and mail. I haven't seen my new Select Plus card yet either, so I'm certain that they're still working on it.


I actually called AGR about this as I am a SelectPlus member and a frequent user of PHL 30th St. Club Acela. My temporary pass (sent via email) expired on 2/2 (found out the hard way when an agent denied my entry on 2/3) so I called to see what was up. The agent was very polite and apologized and said that they were in process of sending out packets at that very moment. He called the Club Acela agent and got my admission squared away promptly and efficiently. At the close of our call, I asked him if he would send me another temporary pass to buy me time until the package was in my hands - and he said I would have one within 24 hours. 48 hours later - nothing. So I wrote an email (very politely) to AGR general email asking for some kind of assistance - and it's been 4 business days and still have not heard anything.

I'm a HUGE AGR fan - but this does concern me a bit.

ExtonFlyer


----------



## diesteldorf (Feb 15, 2009)

ExtonFlyer said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't panic yet KissAlive, it's still early and they've got a lot of cards to make and mail. I haven't seen my new Select Plus card yet either, so I'm certain that they're still working on it.
> ...


I sent a couple emails to Michael Blakey--Amtrak Marketing guy in charge of AGR and received no response. However, I've been assured that I am now showing up as Select+ (and not Select as had been the case previously). However, I will wait and see when my packet comes. You were luckey AGR was open when you had the problem in Phily. I travel on the weekends and would not have been so fortunate.


----------



## wayman (Feb 17, 2009)

AlanB said:


> I wouldn't panic yet KissAlive, it's still early and they've got a lot of cards to make and mail. I haven't seen my new Select Plus card yet either, so I'm certain that they're still working on it.


I was just about to ask about not yet having received my Select card, but it sounds like I should give them another week. And I don't actually need my physical Select-only card for anything, so the only reason I'm eager to get the packet is to have absolute confirmation that they have me on the books as Select for 2009.

Oh, wait, and I desperately need stylish new luggage tags


----------



## ExtonFlyer (Feb 17, 2009)

wayman said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't panic yet KissAlive, it's still early and they've got a lot of cards to make and mail. I haven't seen my new Select Plus card yet either, so I'm certain that they're still working on it.
> ...


FYI - mine came in the mail today


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 17, 2009)

im confused about this part



> The member will receive a membership packet approximately *4–6 weeks after* taking an Amtrak trip in which the Membership Number is included in the reservation


.
you say i will get a card even if i haven't taken the trip yet but this says differently. i made the reservation but its for the 3rd gathering. so according to AGR i would get the packet AFTER the gathering.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 18, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> im confused about this part
> 
> 
> > The member will receive a membership packet approximately *4–6 weeks after* taking an Amtrak trip in which the Membership Number is included in the reservation
> ...


Hmm, that's a new rule. I'm not sure just how new, because at one time they mailed you a card no matter what. So I guess you won't see a card till late next year, unless you travel on Amtrak before that point. And if you're not outside the 90 day window since you signed up, you might want to try and take a short ride, just so that you can collect the bonus points.

Interestingly VIA has had the above rule for many years, in fact one has to actually take two rides before they'll send you a card.

And on a related note, my new Select Plus kit arrived in the mail today.  Sadly no 2,500 point coupon to replace the 2,500 coupon we used to get for the magagzine subscription program.  I always loved that 2,500 point bonus.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 18, 2009)

AlanB said:


> new Select Plus kit arrived in the mail today.


Thats a good thing :lol: man that was nice the way u can just go into any Club Acela.

Bummer about ur 2,500 points lol. Of course i have less then 2.5k life time AGR points to date but hey I'd take the points


----------



## wayman (Feb 19, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Interestingly VIA has had the above rule for many years, in fact one has to actually take two rides before they'll send you a card.


Alan, I'm curious: I may take a one-way trip on the Ocean this summer, and I plan to sign up for VIA Privileges shortly beforehand. It sounds like I wouldn't get a card until my second ride (who knows when... but possibly not until 2010 or 2011), but does that also mean that my account is in some "probationary" phase until my second ride and may be canceled for inactivity within a short window? Or do I get the full three-year activity clock from my very first ride (and just don't get a physical card until a second ride)?

I'll probably have other VIA questions in the coming months. Where can I ask them? I haven't found any sort of VIA forum yet, though I haven't spent a lot of time looking for one. I suppose one possible source of expertise is AGR, now, if the new Canadian AGR reps happen to be regular VIA riders  But seriously, is there a sub-forum at Amtrak Unlimited where VIA questions are appropriate, or may I private-message you with them, or do you have other ideas on where to seek VIA advice and tips?


----------



## AlanB (Feb 19, 2009)

wayman said:


> Alan, I'm curious: I may take a one-way trip on the Ocean this summer, and I plan to sign up for VIA Privileges shortly beforehand. It sounds like I wouldn't get a card until my second ride (who knows when... but possibly not until 2010 or 2011), but does that also mean that my account is in some "probationary" phase until my second ride and may be canceled for inactivity within a short window? Or do I get the full three-year activity clock from my very first ride (and just don't get a physical card until a second ride)?


I'm not sure about being in a "probationary" phase, but I wasn't aware of any rule that allowed points to expire. If there is, then it is a new rule. I first signed up for VIA in early 2004 when I intended to take a ride on the Enterprise. Thanks to a missed train in Chicago, that ride never happened. I had 50 points sitting in my account for having filled out some online survey and they never went away, despite the fact that I never took a ride on VIA until August of 2007, three years later.

I haven't been back since then, so I still don't have a card.



wayman said:


> I'll probably have other VIA questions in the coming months. Where can I ask them? I haven't found any sort of VIA forum yet, though I haven't spent a lot of time looking for one. I suppose one possible source of expertise is AGR, now, if the new Canadian AGR reps happen to be regular VIA riders  But seriously, is there a sub-forum at Amtrak Unlimited where VIA questions are appropriate, or may I private-message you with them, or do you have other ideas on where to seek VIA advice and tips?


I've never gone looking for a "VIA" forum myself, so I'm not sure if there is indeed one. It wouldn't surprise me, just have no idea.

And you're more than welcome to ask your questions here and I'll do what I can and perhaps even one of our Canadian friends may chime in with an answer. You're also welcome to PM me if you prefer, but again you may do better by posting publicly.


----------



## wayman (Feb 19, 2009)

AlanB said:


> I'm not sure about being in a "probationary" phase, but I wasn't aware of any rule that allowed points to expire. If there is, then it is a new rule. I first signed up for VIA in early 2004 when I intended to take a ride on the Enterprise. Thanks to a missed train in Chicago, that ride never happened. I had 50 points sitting in my account for having filled out some online survey and they never went away, despite the fact that I never took a ride on VIA until August of 2007, three years later.


(Whoops, I was calling it Privilege, and it's actually VIA Preference. Sorry, Canadian friends!)

Apparently there's an additional incentive (new?) for taking a second trip, in that >$250 in travel in the first 6 months of membership gives a 500 point bonus. One way on the Ocean is just over half that. Since my travel plans are far from definite, maybe I'll weigh this into my calculations. Since VIA-P points accumulate veeeery slowly (or so it appears), a lot of bonus points may have some considerable value?

The bit I was referring to about inactivity is hidden within their Conditions page:



> VIA Préférence reserves the right to terminate memberships that have been inactive (no point accumulation or redemption) for three (3) consecutive years. Upon such termination, all points will expire from the inactive account.


There's also



> VIA Préférence reserves the right to cancel the membership of any member who shows no point-earning activity in the 12 months following registration.


but that wouldn't apply for me (since I'd wait to join until I had definite travel plans within a few months), and it obviously didn't apply to you (or wasn't in effect when you joined).

And yet, despite having read and remembered the fine print on the Conditions page, I totally forgot about the first sentence on one of the very first pages, which says (almost) exactly what you said:



> Your membership card will be mailed to you once you have spent $250 on travel or you have made two one-way trips with VIA Rail.


For maintaining activity of any sort, a single purchase at their eBoutique will suffice to "reset the three year activity clock" in much the same way Points for Shopping can be used for AGR (edited per Alan's correction!) if one is just not in a position to travel for several years. For those of us "South of the Border", that may well come into play occasionally.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 19, 2009)

wayman said:


> For maintaining activity of any sort, a single purchase at their eBoutique will suffice to "reset the three year activity clock" in much the same way Points for Shopping can be used for AGR if one is just not in a position to travel for several years. For those of us "South of the Border", that may well come into play occasionally.


Careful there, don't want to be giving out the wrong info. A store purchase does sound like it would work for VIA Preference to reset the clock. But it will *not* reset the AGR clock. Only a paid trip on an Amtrak train resets the AGR 3 year clock.


----------



## ExtonFlyer (Feb 20, 2009)

as a follow-up - I also received a very nice email today from AGR Customer Service apologizing for the delay and saying I should expect my Select Plus packet by March 1 (which I have now received).


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 23, 2009)

i have not got mine and won't till next year.the only trip i have booked so far is the gathering and AGR changed the rules to you don't get your card till AFTER your trip and its a 6 week wait after the trip before you get it. stupid management. so i got to spend more money just to get a stupid card.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 24, 2009)

Having the card gets you absolutely nothing, so there's no reason to fret about it.


----------



## soitgoes (Feb 24, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> Having the card gets you absolutely nothing, so there's no reason to fret about it.


The Select card isn't useful. The Select Plus card, however, gets you into ClubAcela, Metropolitan Lounges, and Continental President's Clubs.

EDIT: Now I realize HokieNav was referring to a regular, non Select card.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 24, 2009)

soitgoes said:


> HokieNav said:
> 
> 
> > Having the card gets you absolutely nothing, so there's no reason to fret about it.
> ...


Well actually all the cards are useful, in that they can activate a Quik-Trak machine and will bring up all the reservations associated with your account, be they regular paid reservations or AGR reservations.

Additionally, the Select card does have the special priority phone numbers on it.

Now of course the Select Plus card is the most useful, as noted, since it goes get you into the various lounges.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 11, 2009)

still no card. stupid rules why do i have to wait till after i take the trip to get it.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 11, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> still no card. stupid rules why do i have to wait till after i take the trip to get it.


That I don't know and its sad that you have to wait. Reading that prompted a few questions in my mind.

If I don't make select and just remain a member will they ever send me another card?

If they replace the cards of mere mortals every year, how does one qualify to get a new one that next year?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 11, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> If I don't make select and just remain a member will they ever send me another card?
> If they replace the cards of mere mortals every year, how does one qualify to get a new one that next year?


My understanding is that unless you achieve status, you'll never see another new card unless you loose the current one and request a new one or Amtrak decides for some reason to just update everyone's cards.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 11, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > If I don't make select and just remain a member will they ever send me another card?
> ...


Oh okay makes sense I didn't look at my card when I asked but now that I look there is no year or anything so no reason to get a new card. Achiving status is not something that will be happening any time soon :lol: so I have a feeling this will be my AGR card for awhile then.


----------

